# Parking Brake Error



## Jazfreek (Nov 7, 2007)

I have a problem with my CC. Yesterday while driving my car kept feeling like it was going to cut off. It would jerk and get stuck in gear and then shift. I got an error message that came up saying "Parking Brake Error." The car cut off and I slowly drifted over to the curb. I sat a few minutes and then turned it on and everything seemed ok. This morning I go out start the car up and it's back to cutting off on me.

Has anyone had this problem before?


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

Jazfreek said:


> I have a problem with my CC. Yesterday while driving my car kept feeling like it was going to cut off. It would jerk and get stuck in gear and then shift. I got an error message that came up saying "Parking Brake Error." The car cut off and I slowly drifted over to the curb. I sat a few minutes and then turned it on and everything seemed ok. This morning I go out start the car up and it's back to cutting off on me.
> 
> Has anyone had this problem before?


I have had the error before, but never while driving. Kind of concerning that it cuts the car off if that is all it is. Vag-Com? I would check for codes.


----------



## Jazfreek (Nov 7, 2007)

VdubTX said:


> I have had the error before, but never while driving. Kind of concerning that it cuts the car off if that is all it is. Vag-Com? I would check for codes.


Yeah! I'll be doing that tomorrow. I've had a few changes made recently... Headlights switched over to bi-xenon, DRL set for Scandinavia and of course a tune a few weeks ago. So one by one I'll have to check each setting. Maybe something was changed by accident.


----------



## Jazfreek (Nov 7, 2007)

Here's an update: I not only get the parking brake error, I also get error codes that say " ESP error" and "cooling fan malfunction". When I attempt to start the car it won't start, but the cooling fan comes on and runs for 30 seconds and once it stops the car will start. I beginning to think with so many errors popping up it sounds like a computer problem.


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

Water getting into your tuned ECU?


----------



## Jazfreek (Nov 7, 2007)

CC'ed said:


> Water getting into your tuned ECU?


I don't know. Have you seen something like this before.


----------



## Jazfreek (Nov 7, 2007)

Jazfreek said:


> I don't know. Have you seen something like this before.


Correction: it began acting up on a dry day. I spoke with a local dealer and was told that it sounds like something is wrong with my cooling fan and they have heard of this before.


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

The cooling fan has been a problem on some cars, but it won't make your car cut-out, or not start.....


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

what does the drl set to Scandinavia do?


----------



## Jazfreek (Nov 7, 2007)

Update: I too have become a victim of water intrusion. My ECU maybe fried, but today will tell. Getting reflashed and put back the car. The vagcom could still communicate with it and said something to the effect of the car was not working because a message was missing, so hopefully the flash update can fix the problem.

Here's something interesting... VW installs the ECU with the seam side facing up, almost if they were daring water to get in. If the ECU was installed seam side facing down water would have to defy gravity to get inside. 

I had to answer question like "Did you use a power washer on your car recently?" or " Did you open this in the rain?" I explained to them that I didn't use a power washer on the car and no the ECU wasn't pulled out in the rain. I did go to the car wash the day before it began to act up. It looks like from the looks of some of the other threads CC owners tuned or untuned might have to think twice before they wash there cars.

Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## Jazfreek (Nov 7, 2007)

Well I had my car towed to the dealers on Friday. I had purchased a used 2010 ECU/ECM from Passat/CC and the dealer said they would code it and the keys for $125 bucks. I get a call the next day saying that after VW have made their cars so used ECUs can't be recoded into another car. It will now cost about $1300 bucks to get back on the road, again. The service manager tells me that since I drove through a car wash it wouldn't be covered by warranty.:banghead:


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

Jazfreek said:


> Well I had my car towed to the dealers on Friday. I had purchased a used 2010 ECU/ECM from Passat/CC and the dealer said they would code it and the keys for $125 bucks. I get a call the next day saying that after VW have made their cars so used ECUs can't be recoded into another car. It will now cost about $1300 bucks to get back on the road, again. The service manager tells me that since I drove through a car wash it wouldn't be covered by warranty.:banghead:


I would be calling your tuner and see what they have to say about it. Do they guarantee anything in terms of re-seating your ECU after they are done with it?


----------



## jsams22 (May 7, 2011)

I got this same error last night. The EPC light came on and my car just died. This morning the Parking Brake Error came on with the EPC and my car will just turn over and but not fire. Luckily im only at 4k miles and got it towed for free. Will update back on what the problem is tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## Jazfreek (Nov 7, 2007)

jsams22 said:


> I got this same error last night. The EPC light came on and my car just died. This morning the Parking Brake Error came on with the EPC and my car will just turn over and but not fire. Luckily im only at 4k miles and got it towed for free. Will update back on what the problem is tomorrow hopefully.


Good luck! I got my car back today. Stock sucks! Gotta find some extra hp!


----------



## bigmikeo (Jun 16, 2009)

Can't see how the dealer can accuse you of the damage since you drove it through a car wash. 

My dealer drives every car through their car wash before the customer gets it, except for mine of course.


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

That's gotta be the most stupid thing I've ever heard -- you're not covered under warranty bc you drove through a car wash. :screwy:


----------



## Jazfreek (Nov 7, 2007)

That's what they told me,


----------



## jsams22 (May 7, 2011)

The dealership called me today and they said they needed to replace the whole computer. Car only has 4k miles on it. Hope its not a lemon! :screwy:


----------



## Jazfreek (Nov 7, 2007)

jsams22 said:


> The dealership called me today and they said they needed to replace the whole computer. Car only has 4k miles on it. Hope its not a lemon! :screwy:


Will they be covering it under warranty?


----------



## volks76 (Dec 8, 2004)

any updates on ur cars what the problem is


----------



## nstabl (May 7, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## nstabl (May 7, 2006)

I mean..



volks76 said:


> any updates on ur cars what the problem is


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

There is no way I would pay for it, should have made some calls. They cannot blame a car wash.


----------



## volks76 (Dec 8, 2004)

so did replacing ur ecm fix ur problem 
i'm on my third ecm now and now they want to replace my whole engine wiring harness
i think it is to do with the fuel system


----------



## mk2-vr6 (Oct 2, 2001)

You need to make some phone calls and try to get ur money back


----------

